

Edward Snowden petition reaches critical mass. White House must now respond. - fernalfonso
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/edward-snowden-charged-petition/

======
olefoo
The petition to censure or fire Carmen Ortiz ( Aaron Swartz' prosecutor ) has
still not received any answer.

------
solox3
The brave man who revealed government espionage has already been charged by
the government for espionage. It is unlikely that the official White House
response will deviate from that, and even if it does deviate from that, the
government is no longer an entity one should choose to trust.

~~~
pikexxn
If the government is not trusted by people anymore. Is this the success of
Snowdens?

~~~
krapp
Most of the people who'll claim not to trust the government because of this
didn't trust the government to begin with.

